# IRaceSlotCars.com - Vote Today



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

Mister Coney is excited to announce that it is sponsoring a new product line... *I Race Slot Cars™*
Just for starters, I Race Slot Cars™ has packaged an exclusive *Limited Edition* HO 1/87 Scale Slot Car. 
Currently, there are two packaged cars being offered - *USA Edition™* and *CANADA Edition™*

Beginning in December 2007, the USA Edition™ *Series I* Releases will be available as follows...
Week 1 - I Race Slot Cars™ Indiana 
Week 2 - I Race Slot Cars™ Oklahoma 
Week 3 - I Race Slot Cars™ Missouri 
Week 4 - I Race Slot Cars™ Pennsylvania

For the first time ever, *you the public will decide* on which cars are released each month at IRaceSlotCars.com by placing your vote online. I Race Slot Cars™ is also in the process of formulating a race schedule and rules for 2008 and a *SlotCarFest™* for 2009. *Remember*: Voting is going on right now for USA Edition™ Series II and CANADA Edition™ Series I so place your vote today!

Thank you.

Mister Coney

Mister Coney
MrConey


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey Joe, this sounds very interesting, if somewhat confusing. When I saw "1/87" I was thinking someone finally did a true scale HO but these look like TJets to me. That's cool. 

The online description mentions "12 - 16 volt DC motor." Do these have something other than the stock gray lam arms that are in most of the NOS chassis or did you commission a new lower voltage arm? There's also links for race dates and race rules. Are the races limited to these specific cars? If there are only 500 of these being produced in total I'd think that most of them will be racing on a collector's wall peg. 

You mention 10 cars per state. Will there be some distinguishing characteristic for each state's car? Will each state have a unique body type, color, etc.?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

AfxToo, I think the ten different cars are just 10 cars numbered 00-09. It sounds pretty cool, but at $50-$100 each? As for the races, I'm hoping any stock Tjet type car is allowed. And It would be cool if a Pittsburgh date can be made.


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

*IRaceSlotCars - USA Edition*

Hello AfxToo,



AfxToo said:


> ...These look like TJets to me. That's cool.


I am pleased to hear this. Yes, these are Model Motoring bodies.



AfxToo said:


> The online description mentions "12 - 16 volt DC motor."...
> The chassis used in ALL IRaceSlotCars™ will be vintage 1960’s NOS chassis.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

what makes one car worth $100
another worth $80
and the rest worth $50

did I miss something?


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

*IRaceSlotCars - USA Edition*

Hello videojimmy,



videojimmy said:


> what makes one car worth $100, another worth $80 and the rest worth $50


Great question. There are only going to be 10 cars made in *black* for each state. Each IRaceSlotCars USA Edition™ state car runs from 00 to 09. The higher premium is based upon the numbering system with 00 being the highest priced and 09 being the lowest priced. 

Thank you.

Mister Coney

Mister Coney
MrConey


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for getting back to me
Good luck with all that. 

To me it just sounds like another way to grossly overpay for a toy car, no offense


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think it is a very cool idea for a collector.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I also really like the way it just happening, rather than havingto hear a year of its goingto happen first.


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello micyou03,



micyou03 said:


> I think it is a very cool idea for a collector.


Hopefully, the racer will like the economical version of these which will be available sometime in March or perhaps sooner.



micyou03 said:


> I also really like the way it just happening, rather than...


Yes, those hobbiests who have taken the time to vote also like this concept...


USA Edition
Canada Edition
International Edition

Thank you.

Mister Coney

Mister Coney
MrConey


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

*IRaceSlotCars.com - Canada Edition*

Greetings Fellow Slot Car Enthusiasts,

The *I Race Slot Cars™ - CANADA Edition™ - Series I* are now available. Here is one of two Saskatchewan Canada Slot Car Videos that are available. This short *(56 second)* clip is of the package front.

Thank you.

Mister Coney

Mister Coney
MrConey


----------

